# الوقود الحيوي (البيوديزل)



## freedom lover (30 يونيو 2006)

البيوديزل (biodiesel) هو عبارة عن سائل زيتي يمكن تصنيعه من المواد الدسمه وهو ذو لون أصفر خفيف ورائحة خفيفة وطعم مر , وهو أسم لمجموعة متنوعة من الإسترات الميتيلية أو الأيتيلية للأحماض الدسمة 

أهم المواد الدسمة الأولية لصناعة البيوديزل هي:
-مخلفات الزيوت النباتية مثل الزيوت الناتجة عن القلي 
-الزيوت النباتية المكررة الرخيصة الثمن مثل زيت فول الصويا 
-الدهون الحيوانية

تعتمد الفكرة الأساسية في إنتاج البيوديزل من الزيوت على تفاعل كيميائي بين جزيئات الزيت بأستخدام الغول(الميتانول أو الأيتانول) مع وجيد وسيط من هيدروكسيد الصوديوم أو هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم للحصول على الغليسرين كناتج ثانوي والبيوديزل كناتج رئيسي ويعتبر هذا المنتج فعال كالديزل البترولي في محركات الديزل .


أخذ الاهتمام العالمي يتجه في الوقت الحالي نحو أنتاج وقود صديق للبيئة ورخيص مقارنة بالمشتقات البترولية ذات السعر المتزايد سنويا 

أهم الدول المنتجة للبيوديزل

الدولة الطاقة الأنتاجية (بالطن)
المانيا 1011780

فرنسا 490000

ايطاليا 290000

امريكا 112420

الدنمارك 96360

التشيك 60000


تمتلك الأستيرات الميتيلية خواص فيزيائية وحرارية تشبه إلى حد كبير خواص وقود الديزل وبشكل خاص من ناحية اللزوجة وطاقة الأحتراق والأمر الذي يشجع على أستخدام الأستيرات كوقود هو أمكانية تصنيعها بشكل متجدد من مصادرها النباتية التي تزرع سنويا بينما يبقى النفط عرضة للنفاذ .


كيفية تصنيع البيوديزل 
لايزال حتى الان مفهوم البيوديزل وأمكانية تصنيعة من الزيوت النباتية غير منتشرة بالرغم من سهولة عملية التصنيع 
تتضمن عملية تبديل الأسترة مزج الميتانول مع هيدروكسيد الصوديوم عند درجة حرارة الغرفة ثم يمزج الخليط يشكل جيد مع الزيت النباتي ونترك المزيج حتى يترسب الغليسرسن (بشكل حوالي 15% من المزيج ) أما المادة الطافية فهي البيوديزل التي تحتوي مزيج من الحموض الدسمة الميتيلية والميتانول ويبقى الوسيط ذائبا في جزء من الغليسرين , صناعيا ترسل الأستيرات لعملية التصفية التي يتم فيها عملية غسيل بالمياه وتجفيف تحت الضغط وفلترة .

المواد الأولية المستخدمة في تصنيع البيوديزل 

1-المواد الدسمة: يتم الحصول على ثلاثي الغليسيؤيد الداخل في تفاعل الأسترة من زيوت القلي أو ارزيوت النباتية المكررة (زيت فول الصويا – زيت النخيل – زيت عباد الشمس )

2- الغول : يدخل الغول في تفاعل الأسترة لتشكيل البيو ديزل (وجد لاحقا أن الأيتانول مفضل لأنه أرخص ثمنا وأكثر أمنا )

3-الوسيط المستخدم : يستخدم في الأسترة القلوية كل من ماءات الصوديوم وماءات البوتاسيوم كوسيط لتسريع التفاعل (يقضل أستخدام koh لأنه يتحل بسهولة في الغول )

مواصفات البيوديزل

1-يمكن ان يمتزج مع الديزل البترولي بسرعة وبكافة النسب (والاكثر استخداما 20% بيوديزل و 80% ديزل بترولي) يفضل أستخدام المزائج لأنه عند أستخدام البيوديزل لوحده يجب تعديل المحرك 

2-يعتبر البيوديزل غير سام وسهل التحلل الحيوي 

3- يقلل البيوديزل من إصدار الملوثات السامة الناتجة عن محركات الديزل حيث يقلل ابعاث أول أوكسيد الكربون بنسبة 47% ويخفض انبعاث غاز ثاني اوكسيد الكبريت بنسبة 100% , ويقلل البيوديزل حوالي 47% من الجزيئات الغير المحترقة 

4-يملك البيوديزل رقم سيتان مرتفع(130-60) وهو أعلى من الديزل البترولي (49-44) حيث يعبر رقم السيتان عن سرعة أحتراق الوقود مما يخفف ضجيج الناتج عن عمل المحرك وسهولة أعادة التشغيل 

5-يخزن البيوديزل وبشكل أفضل وبشكل آمن أكثر من الديزل البترولي الذي يحتاج لشروط خاصة للتخزين

6- يمكن أن يطيل استخدام البيوديزل عمر محرك ديزل لأنه أكثر تزليقا ويحتوي على 11% أوكسجين حر ولايحتوي على كبريت 

7-يستبدل البيوديزل رائحة العوادم الناتجة عن الديزل البترولي برائحة اكثر قبولا مثل البوشار أو البطاطا 

8-يترك البيوديزل ترسبات في خزان الوقود للسيارة وتؤدي لحدوث الصدأ بينما لا يلاحظ ذلك عند أستخدام البيوديزل لأنه يعتبر محل جيد لهذه الترسبات 

9- يتم إنتاج البيوديزل بتفاعل كيميائي بينما يحتاج الديزل البترولي لعمليات التقطير 



 أهم الخواص الفيزيائية للبيوديزل 
 الخاصية
 القيمة
 الوزن النوعي
 0.89-0.87
 اللزوجة الحركية عند c40
 5.8-3.7mm2/s
 رقم السيتان
 130-160
 القيمة الحرارية btu/lb
15.7-17.9
 محتوى الكبريت(% وزنية)
 0-0.0024
 نقطة العكرc 
11 حتى16
 نقطة الأنصباب c 
15 حتى 13
 قرينة اليود غ\100غ 
 60-135​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 يوليو 2006)

موضوع رائع ومفيد بارك الله فيك

لدي الكثير من المعلومات في مجال الديزل الحيوي وستطرح لاحقا خلال الدورة\

دوما ننتظر منكم المزيد

تحياتي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 يوليو 2006)

الأخ محب الحرية .

جزاك الله خيرأ . موضوع جديد وطرح جميل . وبارك الله بك . وانا انتظر منك المزيد ان شاء الله .

البغدادي


----------



## freedom lover (1 يوليو 2006)

أخي البغدادي شكرا 
وإنشاء الله سوف نتوسع في موضوع البيوديزل


----------



## صاحب النقب (9 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونتمنى وضع بعض الصور مع أماكن توفر محركات البيوديزل وأسعارها 
........... في انتظار ردكم


----------



## الكنعان (11 ديسمبر 2006)

هل يوجد آلية لتصنيع البيوديزل على المستوى منزلي .


----------



## محمد حسين احمد (7 أكتوبر 2007)

والله مشكورين وحبيتكم قبل ما احب الموضوع وزاد حبي لكم بعد قراءتي له.


----------



## jassim78 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز موضوع اكثر من رائع وشرح شيق ومبسط ننتظر المزيد من البحوث في هذا المجال والله الموفق


----------



## ghiathak (29 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssss


----------



## احمد قوجاق (30 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## المهند عبدالله (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخي جزاك الله خيراً 
انا بعمل في بحث بموضوع تصميم وحدة لانتاج الوقود الحيوي لذلك احتاج الي السعة الحرارية النوعية للوقود الحيوي في حسابات الطاقة 
ولك خالص شكري


----------

